# Open the beach



## Lead Foot (Apr 5, 2020)

The fake news says the Ga. beaches are open???


----------



## WalkinDead (Apr 6, 2020)

https://coastalgadnr.org/sites/default/files/crd/pdf/200402AO.pdf

Why they would close the beaches for a bad cold is beyond me.  As long as they are open by shrimping season I'll hold my tongue...


----------



## RHFisherman (Apr 6, 2020)

Only the beaches you can walk to


----------



## WalkinDead (Apr 6, 2020)

Last weekend at the south end of Cumberland Island there must have been 50+ boats anchored off the beach and close to 200 people partying on the beach.  There is always a way around this nonsense.


----------



## Poo Bear (Apr 8, 2020)

WD, I hope you are kidding and forgot to put the "laughing emoji" at the end. My son is an anesthetist at Emory hospital that has been reassigned to emergency room duty to help with covid19 patients that are on ventilators. Most people with colds do not develop pneumonia and those that do usually do not end up on ventilators.

Just so you know, in order to put you on a ventilator they must intubate you by heavily sedating you so that you don't gag when they stick tubes down your throat into your lungs. Then the ventilator takes over breathing for you. The whole process is very dangerous for the staff of caregivers that must monitor the patients and ventilators. They run a high risk of contracting the virus and becoming a patient themselves.

I don't think I'm being cynical when I say I don't really give a rip about the 200 people that are Jonesin' to get drunk on the beach. I just really care about the people they infect because of their irresponsible contact with like-minded partiers on the beach. 

I hate to be a bummer in these unfortunate times but this is a pretty serious family matter to me. Take care, friend.


----------



## Bream Pole (Apr 8, 2020)

Thank you Poo Bear


----------



## WalkinDead (Apr 9, 2020)

Poo Bear, been there done that.  Was on a ventilator for three days after a bad accident in '75. Broke my back in two places and crushed the left half of my face.  Thirty three days in intensive care; six months in a back brace and my mouth wired shut for 7 weeks and another week before I could actually open my mouth wide enough to eat with a fork.  Still have the metal plates holding me together.  Going through security at airports is always a party.

I hear what you're saying and totally understand it.  I have family/friends in the medical profession also and do not envy them what they are currently going through.  I was not making light of the situation, nor being insensitive or callous.  I was merely questioning the motives behind this nonsense.  

It's not the virus I'm concerned about; it will run its course; and people will die. Unfortunately, that's life.  It's the incremental erosion of our basic freedoms which concerns me and should concern you as well.

If you desire to understand what a non event this pandemic actually is you can follow the number of deaths by cause worldwide at this site.

https://www.worldometers.info/

30-40,000 deaths worldwide due to this virus is a drop in the bucket when compared to the 11 million legal murders, called abortions, since Jan 1.

As I stated above, there is more to this event than a bad cold.  I'm sorry your can't see that.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Apr 9, 2020)

Regardless of if there's more or not..... That part is out of our hands.  What we can do to help out is stay away from large gatherings.  Me, you, and others may be able to do that, but there are a lot of fools in this world who can't control themselves long enough not to get together for a social gathering.   Ask the folks in Albany who attended the funeral if it was worth it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 9, 2020)

WalkinDead said:


> Poo Bear, been there done that.  Was on a ventilator for three days after a bad accident in '75. Broke my back in two places and crushed the left half of my face.  Thirty three days in intensive care; six months in a back brace and my mouth wired shut for 7 weeks and another week before I could actually open my mouth wide enough to eat with a fork.  Still have the metal plates holding me together.  Going through security at airports is always a party.
> 
> I hear what you're saying and totally understand it.  I have family/friends in the medical profession also and do not envy them what they are currently going through.  I was not making light of the situation, nor being insensitive or callous.  I was merely questioning the motives behind this nonsense.
> 
> ...


I can't catch abortion from you and carry it home to my family.


----------



## davidhelmly (Apr 9, 2020)

WalkinDead said:


> Last weekend at the south end of Cumberland Island there must have been 50+ boats anchored off the beach and close to 200 people partying on the beach.  There is always a way around this nonsense.


You really can't fix stupid...


----------



## CJT (Apr 9, 2020)

The fact that nobody else has “liked” Walkin Dead’s last reply, and everyone continues to hammer the health aspects of all this is disturbing to me. Let me reinforce what he said in that none of us who are concerned with our liberty and freedoms in the midst of this crisis are saying that the lives lost and illness is not a real thing, but here’s what I do know for sure. You can believe that there are many left-wing liberal marxists who would love to use this opportunity to fundamentally change our republic. My 11 year old son and I were run off from a public fishing lake in south Ga the other day by the police and told if we were back, we would be given a citation. I gave the young fellow a sound sermon on our rights as citizens. He had no clue and most don’t, but what he does have is the badge and the gun, and that is a dangerous combination when combined with a lack of constitutional knowledge and awareness! Folks, PLEASE wake up to what is going on here. Our constitution, our rights, and our way of life is at stake in the midst of this crisis.


----------



## CJT (Apr 9, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> I can't catch abortion from you and carry it home to my family.


NCHillbilly, I think Walkin Dead was simply highlighting the hypocrisy of the overall movement. He is spot on! The sanctity of life or lack thereof is not viewed the same when comparing all situations in our culture.


----------



## WalkinDead (Apr 10, 2020)

CJT, thank you for the kind words!  At least someone understands what I was attempting to communicate.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 10, 2020)

CJT said:


> NCHillbilly, I think Walkin Dead was simply highlighting the hypocrisy of the overall movement. He is spot on! The sanctity of life or lack thereof is not viewed the same when comparing all situations in our culture.


I understand it, and I agree for the most part. I also happen to think that this epidemic is not something that can be compared to other causes of death that aren't highly contagious, and it is meaningless and pointless to do so. This is something that most of us haven't seen in our lifetimes, but it's nothing new. I also think that the lives and the health of my family and your family is more important than me being inconvenienced by not being able to go or fish anywhere I want for a few weeks. It's affecting me too, but I can still find places to fish and still try to keep myself and others safe. We just have to hunker down and get through it together.


----------



## oldboat (Apr 10, 2020)

I thought this was a fishing forum.
I get enough of the virus/constitution discussion elsewhere!


----------



## WalkinDead (Apr 10, 2020)

At the moment, it's a "you're not allowed to fish" forum due to the beaches, piers, and ramps being closed where most of us without boats or access to ramps not owned/closed by the state would go to do so. This doesn't effect those with boats and access to the water through other means.

CJT has experienced that personally.  I'm sure others have as well.


----------



## CJT (Apr 10, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> I understand it, and I agree for the most part. I also happen to think that this epidemic is not something that can be compared to other causes of death that aren't highly contagious, and it is meaningless and pointless to do so. This is something that most of us haven't seen in our lifetimes, but it's nothing new. I also think that the lives and the health of my family and your family is more important than me being inconvenienced by not being able to go or fish anywhere I want for a few weeks. It's affecting me too, but I can still find places to fish and still try to keep myself and others safe. We just have to hunker down and get through it together.


Agreed and well said! I and my family have been doing just this. We can all be smart and responsible, yet still recognize the other issues at stake.


----------



## Cituan Rats (Apr 10, 2020)

oldboat said:


> I thought this was a fishing forum.
> I get enough of the virus/constitution discussion elsewhere!


No kidding. This is nuts.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Apr 11, 2020)

I am just going to put this out there .... I lost a very good friend to complications of Covid-19 this past Thursday ....the very same day my son is tested and the doctor says he is almost positive my son has it ....

All this open the gate sounds really great UNTIL death hits your friends and the possibility of hitting your family  .....


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 11, 2020)

BriarPatch99 said:


> I am just going to put this out there .... I lost a very good friend to complications of Covid-19 this past Thursday ....the very same day my son is tested and the doctor says he is almost positive my son has it ....
> 
> All this open the gate sounds really great UNTIL death hits your friends and the possibility of hitting your family  .....


I'm sorry to hear about your friend. 
Praying your son has full recovery.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 12, 2020)

BriarPatch99 said:


> I am just going to put this out there .... I lost a very good friend to complications of Covid-19 this past Thursday ....the very same day my son is tested and the doctor says he is almost positive my son has it ....
> 
> All this open the gate sounds really great UNTIL death hits your friends and the possibility of hitting your family  .....


I hate to hear this, and I hope your son recovers quickly. Many people just aren't taking this seriously enough because it isn't affecting them personally.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Apr 12, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> I hate to hear this, and I hope your son recovers quickly. Many people just aren't taking this seriously enough because it isn't affecting them personally.



He got tested ....waiting on results ....not sure why the doctors he saw are not giving the "Trump pills" hydroxqunine and Z-Pack .... he had to go back to the ER couldn't breathe (second test)and they sent him home to quarantine until test come back .... both doctors believe he has the Covid-19 ..... We can't go check on him ....he can't leave Jacksonville to come back to GA ..... We hoping the test get back the first of the week.....


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 12, 2020)

@BriarPatch99, will be praying for your son & family, as well as the family of your friend that passed.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2020)

BriarPatch99 said:


> He got tested ....waiting on results ....not sure why the doctors he saw are not giving the "Trump pills" hydroxqunine and Z-Pack .... he had to go back to the ER couldn't breathe (second test)and they sent him home to quarantine until test come back .... both doctors believe he has the Covid-19 ..... We can't go check on him ....he can't leave Jacksonville to come back to GA ..... We hoping the test get back the first of the week.....




We have him and all your family in our prayers, Jimmy.


----------



## CJT (Apr 12, 2020)

BriarPatch99 said:


> I am just going to put this out there .... I lost a very good friend to complications of Covid-19 this past Thursday ....the very same day my son is tested and the doctor says he is almost positive my son has it ....
> 
> All this open the gate sounds really great UNTIL death hits your friends and the possibility of hitting your family  .....





BriarPatch99 said:


> He got tested ....waiting on results ....not sure why the doctors he saw are not giving the "Trump pills" hydroxqunine and Z-Pack .... he had to go back to the ER couldn't breathe (second test)and they sent him home to quarantine until test come back .... both doctors believe he has the Covid-19 ..... We can't go check on him ....he can't leave Jacksonville to come back to GA ..... We hoping the test get back the first of the week.....


I am so sorry to hear that this is affecting your family. I truly hope he recovers quickly. I will pray for him as well.


----------



## glynr329 (Apr 12, 2020)

Briarpatch hate to hear about friend and hope your son will be okay. I too know someone who lost their life to the virus. Pretty sad and people are quick to say things until they know someone. Your outlook will change drastic.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Apr 12, 2020)

glynr329 said:


> Briarpatch hate to hear about friend and hope your son will be okay. I too know someone who lost their life to the virus. Pretty sad and people are quick to say things until they know someone. Your outlook will change drastic.



It seems that nobody in the health industry know what to do .... Or they afraid to try anything on the edge ...

I hate your friend lost their life... I am afraid there may be many more before this is over...


----------



## WalkinDead (Apr 14, 2020)

As more information becomes available, it is now better understood what leads to the mortality of those infected and how it should be treated.

https://phibetaiota.net/2020/04/mongoose-who-lied-virus-now-understood/#more-151589


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Apr 14, 2020)

Post test day seven ....still no results yet ... Hopefully the results show soon....


----------



## WalkinDead (Apr 15, 2020)

Beaches and piers to remain closed through April 30.

https://coastalgadnr.org/dnr-commissioner-extends-administrative-order-regarding-beaches


----------



## Steve762us (Apr 19, 2020)

WalkinDead said:


> Beaches and piers to remain closed through April 30.
> 
> https://coastalgadnr.org/dnr-commissioner-extends-administrative-order-regarding-beaches



Thanks for the fake news!

The order makes no mention at all, about piers.

As for beaches, it says only "use of chairs, tents, umbrellas and/or coolers" is
prohibited below the high tide line--nothing about remaining "closed".


----------



## Poo Bear (Apr 19, 2020)

You know, WD, there was once a guy...Eric Rudolph that preached radical philosophy. Stuff like: "Covid19 is nothing more than a bad cold". "Taking remedial action by limiting public interaction is a dangerous limitation of our constitutional rights...or worse... COMMUNIST PLOT TO UNDERMINE OUR COUNTRY!" And finally, abortion should be addressed before the pandemic that is wrecking the World's economy and killing people and ruining families from death and financial failure?!?!?!

Friend, you need to seriously examine your values. I am pretty sure you will find that the overwhelming majority of moral thinking people will not agree with your views. I am also sure that you will only become more and more entrenched in your radical ideology.

We are talking about limiting public gatherings that will be abandoned when the public health risk is at bay. Relax, we are talking about fishing and partying, not a revolution.


----------



## Steve762us (Apr 19, 2020)

Poo Bear said:


> Friend, you need to seriously examine your values. I am pretty sure you will find that the overwhelming majority of moral thinking people will not agree with your views.



I think the majority of moral, thinking people also disagree with flaunting harvest
limits, and publicly bragging about it, as well.


----------



## CJT (Apr 19, 2020)

What I think is that everyone should be careful when attempting to infer what a man’s values, ideologies, and beliefs are or are not simply based on a few posts on an outdoor forum. Many on this thread have raised valid points, just as I did earlier in the thread (yes poo bear our constitution and our rights are always important no matter the pandemic, no matter the health crisis), but so is saving lives and reducing suffering too. It truly is a complicated situation. Showing others a whole lot of grace will help in this crisis no matter the setting.


----------



## CJT (Apr 20, 2020)

Steve762us said:


> I think the majority of moral, thinking people also disagree with flaunting harvest
> limits, and publicly bragging about it, as well.


I don’t understand this reply.......did someone do this?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Apr 20, 2020)

CJT said:


> I don’t understand this reply.......did someone do this?


It happens all the time on this board.  Turkeys, deer, ducks.  I don't do it anymore.... Just got a little older and possibly wiser, But usually the only people it really bothers us the kinds of folks who can't make those kinds of things happen


----------



## Poo Bear (Apr 20, 2020)

CJT said:


> (yes poo bear our constitution and our rights are always important no matter the pandemic, no matter the health crisis), but so is saving lives and reducing suffering too. It truly is a complicated situation. Showing others a whole lot of grace will help in this crisis no matter the setting.


Constitutional rights ARE important but they are not being lost...they are being suspended for the duration of an extremely dangerous and deadly health and economic emergency. However, if fishing, hunting and partying in a group are lost for perpetuity...I will go to war to fight a dangerous subversion of our Constitution.


----------



## Oldstick (Apr 23, 2020)

Not questioning the severity or danger of this situation, but can someone explain what is the rationale for "no chairs, coolers, etc. below the high water line at the beach?  Why only below the high tide mark?  The breeze is usually blowing in shore, so if anyone coughs it is going uphill toward the hotels, right? 

Seems like one of the safest places in the world would be sitting in the sun and sand near the salty surf.  I guess I'm missing something.  I mean they don't even put air filters on most outboard boat motors.


----------



## Steve762us (Apr 23, 2020)

Oldstick said:


> Not questioning the severity or danger of this situation, but can someone explain what is the rationale for "no chairs, coolers, etc. below the high water line at the beach?



That's the area of beach that State of Georgia has jurisdiction over. Read the 
announcement.



Oldstick said:


> Seems like one of the safest places in the world would be sitting in the sun and sand near the salty surf.  I guess I'm missing something.  I mean they don't even put air filters on most outboard boat motors.



Dunno where you live, but all the GA/FL beach communities are doing same thing--trying
to re-open beaches for recreational opportunities, while discouraging behavior that
tends to encourage conglomerations of people in prolonged, close contact.

So go to the beach, jog, swim, surf fish...enjoy! Even you hipster snowflakes from
Atlanta--come on down!


----------



## Oldstick (Apr 23, 2020)

Steve762us said:


> That's the area of beach that State of Georgia has jurisdiction over. Read the
> announcement.



OK, I didn't know that.  That makes sense then for the state's political deniability, but still doesn't make sense IMO for the real world.  Unless they are saying the ocean is full of the virus and they are worried about the salt spray.  If that's the case, mankind does not have much longer to exist for sure.


----------



## WalkinDead (Apr 24, 2020)

A fair question.


----------



## Steve762us (Apr 24, 2020)

Oldstick said:


> OK, I didn't know that.  That makes sense then for the state's political deniability, but still doesn't make sense IMO for the real world.  Unless they are saying the ocean is full of the virus and they are worried about the salt spray.  If that's the case, mankind does not have much longer to exist for sure.



There was more, after that...


----------



## Steve762us (Apr 24, 2020)

boatbuilder said:


> You should run for mayor of Tybee island.
> 
> But how is someone supposed to surf fish without a good chair and a sand spike and a cooler?



Not a politician, I'll leave that to you.  AFA fishing without sitting---just don't. 

Didn't see any mention of sand spikes in the DNR notice, did you?


----------

